# Synthetic Rope



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

I use my ATV for plowing snow. Last winter I frayed the cable that came with the winch and broke it. I was wondering if anybody has replaced their cable with a synthetic rope and how do you like it and will it hold up?


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

The rope has lasted longer for sure but you can buy short plow lifting straps for fairly cheap just gotta rewind your rope or cable in the spring. I have even heard of guys using old seat belts for lift straps with great success.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

My steel cable didn't last one season. I switched to a synthetic rope and its showing a little wear but I think it'll last a couple more years before I have to replace it. They're pretty cheap.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's, I think I'll try the 8' rope.


----------



## walkslikebulldozer (Nov 16, 2013)

I broke my cable a couple times. Instead of buying a new cable I just bought a couple cable clamps and shorten the cable a few inches every time it breaks. 

If you do go with synthetic rope, make sure you either replace the rollers on the fairlead or smooth down all the burrs from the cable rubbing against it. The burrs will chew up a brand new rope like no tomorrow.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

walkslikebulldozer said:


> I broke my cable a couple times. Instead of buying a new cable I just bought a couple cable clamps and shorten the cable a few inches every time it breaks.
> 
> If you do go with synthetic rope, make sure you either replace the rollers on the fairlead or smooth down all the burrs from the cable rubbing against it. The burrs will chew up a brand new rope like no tomorrow.


Thanks for the heads up on the rollers !


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got mine replace with synthetic last week, we shall see.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Most wrenches with rope don't come with the roller guides.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

tip - put a Kong dog toy at the end of the synthetic rope. Will keep the knot/hook from jamming in the fairlead


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

https://motoalliance.com/Site.Store.go?action=gotoProductDetails&id=1275


----------

